# How can I disassemble my Ryobi drill?



## petar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi there,

I was driving screws into some treated pine sleepers when my Ryobi hammer/impact drill began smoking. There were some sparks visible inside and it was also spitting out small fragments (not sure what they were???).

The drill still works, but the motor sounds weaker now.

Is it worth trying to repair? It originally cost less than $100 over a year ago but (silly me) I cannot find the receipt anywhere, so exchanging the unit is out of the question.

I tried to open the unit last night. I unscrewed all of the screws on the housing assembly, but was not able to separate the two halves of the assembly. I guess I could try with more force, but don’t want to risk breaking anything.

Any ideas on how to disassemble these things?

In Australia, the model is Ryobi EID1000RE hammer drill (240V - 50Hz , 900W. Drill speed:No: 0-1000 / 0 - 3000rpm. Hammer: No: 0-16000/ 0-48000 rpm).

The D552H is the identical-looking model in the USA. The repair sheet and manual are on this page:

Ryobi Power Tools :: 2-Speed 1/2" Hammer Drill

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Did you also remove the auxiliary handle from the drill frame? If you did, and the two halves still don’t come apart them maybe the sparks could have fused something inside. If your drill is covered under warranty and you don’t have your receipt you can go back to the store where you purchased it and they will verify if it is covered.


----------



## petar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi again,

Thanks for the suggestion. I finally managed to open the drill after removing the handle.

Below are photos of drill's internals. I guess it looks like the field has melted due to overheating?

Worth trying to repair? The thing cost me about $100 so I guess that's the question. BTW, I asked at the store and they said that a receipt is needed as proof of purchase.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Classic example of tools marketed to homeowners, their banking on the fact that you won’t actually work the tool hard and when you do……poof.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

There is no repair their. You might as well buy yourself a new drill.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Glad you finally got it open because my best suggestion was for you to ship the drill to me and I would set it on my kitchen table and tell my kids "Whatever you do, do NOT disassemble this drill" and then I would leave the room and just wait.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Usually when the tool sparks and spits out bits of stuff the brushes have broken--

Remove the brushes and replace-

You didn't need to take it apart for that.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Usually when the tool sparks and spits out bits of stuff the brushes have broken--
> 
> Remove the brushes and replace-
> 
> You didn't need to take it apart for that.


Mike, if you look closely at the pics you'll see that this drill does need to be disassembled in order to replace the brushes, but the point is moot. 

The drill motor overheated and melted the winding encasement. The only thing that could have prevented this from happening would have been to lessen the work load, or work for shorter time periods.

The drill isn't worth repairing. The cost of replacing the unit would be less than the parts and labor to repair it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've smoked a pile of drills over the years---Killed a Black and Decker in two hours once.

I've gotten good service out of Milwaukee Hole Shooters. I sure hope the quality is the same now that the company 
has changed hands.


----------



## petar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi there,

Thanks for the replies. Some local tool repair shops said it's not worth repairing. I ended up buying this thing for just under $100. Since I won't need to use this type of tool very often, I couldn't really justify the cordless ones for 3x the price.

http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_product_230w-makita-td0101f-impact-driver_148.aspx

First, I'm using another drill to drill out the pilot holes into the pine, and then using the above impact driver to drive home the batten screws. Working just fine. I feel much more confident with the Makita doing the work, compared to the Ryobi... but I will make sure to give the tool a rest every so often, to avoid it overheating, etc.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

petar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for the replies. Some local tool repair shops said it's not worth repairing. I ended up buying this thing for just under $100. Since I won't need to use this type of tool very often, I couldn't really justify the cordless ones for 3x the price.
> 
> ...


 Before you give the tool a rest,run it w/o a load for a bout a minute or two for fan to cool motor! When I was drilling out a stump w/ a 2" self feed bit w/ a 18 volt lith ion 0883 Milwaukee Impact wrench,I ran the tool w/o a load in between holes to cool it! Nice makita impact you bought!


----------

